# Older MTD 5/24 Auger Drive Question



## FrugalSnow (Jan 9, 2015)

I picked up a MTD 5/24 model 311-550-000 and after some minor repairs it runs and operates fine. I would like to check and or replace the grease/lube in the auger drive. I haven't found much on this site or anywhere else for that matter on the best way to accomplish this. If you look at the parts exploded view, the two halves of the auger drive housing unbolt and split apart, but it also looks like those two halves hold everything together and splitting it will result in parts rolling down the driveway! 

I'm just wondering if anyone here on the forum has a good way to check/re-lube this unit or has done it before and has any tips? Pics below...


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If it aint broke, don't fix it


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have one of those in the back of the shop I got as a trade for repairs, Someone went through one in a thread here also so I will do a search and he also did tear down the auger drive, It is a gear and pinion setup and not the normal screw drive most blowers have.


----------



## FrugalSnow (Jan 9, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> If it aint broke, don't fix it


I'm leaning this way...I tried a wrench on those steel screws holding that aluminum/pot metal auger housing together and they ain't moving. I soaked them with penetrating oil but still not budging.


----------



## FrugalSnow (Jan 9, 2015)

Update on my post: I found the thread (by classiccat) that was mentioned in my thread here (by Dauntae) where he repaired a tired MTD 5/24, including tearing apart the auger drive. I cracked loose (without busting it off) one of the screws that hold my auger drive together. Turns out they are coarse thread sheet metal type screws which made cracking loose the other 8 screws a breeze!

The auger drive had a fair amount of 00 lube in it so I'll just top it off. Thanks to Dauntae for mentioning the post about the auger drive teardown below.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice video.


----------

